# Okemo vs. Mt. Snow?



## east coast snow

Hi all.

We are looking at a trip for our ski/snowboard club. We went to Mt. Snow last year and I loved it. We are looking at Okemo this year. Which is better? Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Technine Icon

If you're going for parks i'd say Mt. Snow. Otherwise Okemo is a great mountain that has a little bit of everything...even when it's crowded there are a bunch of different lifts that can get you away from the crowds


----------



## east coast snow

Thanks. We have a lot of kids that ski and board and are of all different levels. That said, I don't think Carinthia would be a make or break decision. How about any other mts. that compare?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

If your doing the family thing and not trying to hit TOOOOO aggressive terrain then I would reccommend either one of those two mountains, both are great. Okemo is a little bigger with some nice wide trails, gets a bit crowded but nothing crazy. For more challenging runs id say killington but for what it sounds like your looking for, then stick to the two you mentioned. As you know Mt. Snow has a cool layed back feel and some fun runs. I like to hit it up at least once a year. cant go wrong either way.


----------



## justdust

Mt Snow Killington Jay Peak Stratton Sugarbush Okemo...
Mt Snow is my favorite.


----------



## east coast snow

I'm heading to Jay Peak for a dudes weekend at the end of January! Totally looking forward to it. I think it is a bit far to take a bunch of high schoolers on a school bus!


----------



## snoeboarder

goto Okemo for a really relaxing day, the most lifts (18 total .. 16 running yesterday) and to cruise long groomers ... there are some steeps but its not Stowe or Killington.

Mt Snow was my favorite when I began going to VT, but Okemo always seems to get it right, i mean ... 65 trails open yesterday! c'mon .... in acres thats 271 mtsnow vs 360 okemo, Mt Snow needs to go back to posting trail #'s also, counting in acres kills me

I love all the resorts in VT, I can't wait to go back this week ... Christmas is in the air!


----------



## abadidol

If you got park rats with you Mount Snow is the best, but Okemo is a great mountain to just ride around on.


----------



## ski_trip

Nothing Beats Okemo's slopeside convenience of accommodations. You can also pic a lot of ski-in/ski-out options. The trail is fresh and well guided unlike Mt. Snow which is I think daring and dangerous?


----------



## ski_trip

*Okemo, VT Ski Vacation Packages*

Okemo Mountain ski vacation resorts offers five mountain areas including the Jackson Gore Peak, Solitude Peak, South Face, Glades Peak, and South Ridge area. Okemo Mountain is home to Southern Vermont's highest vertical drop with a height of 2,200 feet. Okemo was also ranked #8 for "Top 50 Resorts" in the October issue of SKI Magazine and #7 in TransWorld SNOWboarding magazine for its terrain parks.


----------



## east coast snow

Thanks for all of the good info. I really appreciate the guidance!


----------



## neednsnow

Are you a teacher running the ski club trip? Do you have a company booked? I'm a H.S. Ski Club advisor/teacher and have been running our kids up to Vermont for the past 8 years. It is a BlAST! If you need any pointers, let me know. 

FYI, We've done Okemo twice. Its like anything else. If they have snow it'll be awesome! If it is Ice Coast Wind-Shizz, it'll be less than awesome. I'd go with Okemo over Mt. Snow, though.


----------



## east coast snow

Yes I am one of two teachers who runs our ski club. The other advisor usually does all the bookings and I do alot of the "hands on" stuff. We went to Mt. Snow last year. The weather wasn't the best but still had a blast. We are looking to try something new this year. I don't think my co-advisor has anything booked yet. We are just getting info right now from different lodges and looking at packaging the stay, with tickets, and maybe some meals.


----------

